# Why hunting should stay legal, my essay



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I wrote this last year for honors english, it was far from perfect but I think that right now the government is trying to take away our rights and this puts things in a good aspect IMO

Hunting; The Way Of Life
It is know that over 500,000 auto accidents in the U.S. were caused by animals just last year. This number could be much higher if it werent for hunters. They help control animal populations across the world. Hunting should remain legal for it controls animal population, it is an enjoyable sport, and it is an economical food source. (NRA-ILA)
Animal population control is a major factor in todays world. The main resource that government and other associations utilize is hunting. Hunting is a traditional recreational activity in which over twenty million people ages sixteen and older participate. In the U.S. the white-tailed deer destroy crops, damages expensive landscaping, causes problems on roadways, removes habitat and food sources for other wildlife species. Hunters in many states can take advantage of liberal seasons and abundant game to benefit the balance of nature and save lives! Some people believe that regulated hunting can wipe-out a population of any species, this is not true. An example would be the Virginia deer population. In 2008 the herd was approximated at one million deer and hunters harvested approximately 250,000. The deer herd will almost double within the next year since deer are a renewable resource just like many other species! (Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries)

--
Hunters get rewards from time spent in the outdoors. Free time in the woods can take away stress and make you forget day-to-day problems. Being outdoors makes for an active lifestyle building strength and stamina which provides better overall health. Nothing brings alive your inner self or feeling one with the environment more than being in the woods. Hunting also builds self esteem which in turn gives satisfaction in being able to participate in the age-old need to pursue and provide food. (Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries)	
Even though non-hunters think that hunting is not a economical food source it really is one. Last year hunters contributed over thirty million dollars to the economy and supported over one million different jobs! In these tough economic times hunting can simplify life, save an extra dollar, and provide a nutritious food source. One deer can provide around fifty pounds of nutritious venison, at one quarter pound per meal that makes for 200 servings! Hunting can benefit the commonwealths economy and also your budget. The eating of all natural foods help erase worries of obesity and the footprint we are leaving on the planet. (Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries and NRA-ILA)
A legal enjoyable, traditional sport, that provides economical food and also controls animal population is the great sport of hunting. Hunters are also major contributors to conservation through taxes on goods bought for hunting. These provide public areas for all people whether it is for a walk in a park or a day of fun in the outdoors, hunters contribute to everyones daily life. People need time to relax and get back on track and a great way is to go hunting, connect with the environment and relax. 
--
Hunting benefits your family, yourself, the economy and puts food on the table. Regulated hunting controls the animal population which helps reduce auto accidents and injuries and can even save peoples lives. The next time the topic of hunting comes up think about the property damage and auto accidents that occur due to overpopulation and the economic boost that hunting provides. Also remember that hunters are just one tool that managers use to regulate this emotional issue. (Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries and NRA-ILA)


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Good essay! now make one on fishing.......


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

ok, I gotta ask...

What prompts you to believe that the government is trying to take away hunting rights?

I have my own thoughts on the matter but would like to hears yours.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

flounder said:


> ok, I gotta ask...
> 
> What prompts you to believe that the government is trying to take away hunting rights?
> 
> I have my own thoughts on the matter but would like to hears yours.


I'm on thin ice  this would lead to political talk


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

North/South, sportsmen all around need a voice like yours to be heard. Nice work on the essay!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

> I'm on thin ice this would lead to political talk


Believe me I don't want to get into a big politics thread. I was just curious why he made the statement. I agree I just wanted to hear his perspective.

I agree the essay is very good and there are some good arguments made.

I am getting some facts together about some of the issues we (all outdoor users) face in this country and I plan on starting a letter campaign to all of our elected officials over the winter. I doubt it'll work but it'll give me an outlet to vent if nothing else. :doctor:

NorthSouthOhioFisherman: Feel free to send me a pm if you don't feel comfortable airing it out. Thanks.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The suggestion of PM's is a great one. 

Nice essay.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

What grade were you in last year?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys

Flounder when I get some time I'll shoot ya a pm 

I was a freshman last year,,,,

Jonny


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice essay. Here's one guy that's older then you by many years and I look up to you. You show your passion well with all the activities you get involved with. There needs to be more guys and gals your age with your love of the outdoors, nature and conservation. Keep it up!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats awesome, i wrote a paper on concealed carry on campus one time for english.

this thread won't last long on here though, as most good threads dont.


----------

